# Bowfishing the Brazos??



## fowlplay412 (Jun 2, 2015)

New to this forum and I just moved to richmond texas. I'm having serious withdrawls from sticking some fish.. Is there any good lakes and rivers around here to bowfish and the main question is there a boat ramp to get on the Brazos.. Any help would be great thanks


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was catfish fishing not to long ago at this creek that runs into the brazos. The river was up and a lot of gar where surfacing. Something else that is good about this place is the high vantage point you have. Don't know the law about bow fishing in the city but if it is legal this would be a good place.


----------

